# What is this?



## LawnJawn85 (Apr 3, 2021)

New home owner here. Can anyone tell me what this is and how to get rid of it?


----------



## TNguy (Nov 23, 2020)

Looks like chickweed. I believe any weed killer with 2,4-D will knock it out.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

If you can find Crossbow, it has 2,4-D and triclopyr. 2,4-D will kill or stunt a lot of weeds, but the triclopyr is slightly slower acting, but works much better on "vine" type weeds in my experience.


----------



## LawnJawn85 (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks guys. I have T zone SE so that should do the trick


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Mdjamesd said:


> If you can find Crossbow, it has 2,4-D and triclopyr. 2,4-D will kill or stunt a lot of weeds, but the triclopyr is slightly slower acting, but works much better on "vine" type weeds in my experience.


Seconded. Not only is the price good, but it smells amazing!


----------

